# Is lebron James the next kobe or mj or something why....



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

is everyone making such a big deal about him.How old is he and you think hes really gonna be better then kobe or mj or magic?

This irks me, kobe is only 24 and already they are calling lebron the next kobe bryant.People didnt look for the next mj or larry bird till after they retired.

Hello kobe is still very much in the league.I dont think hell retire for atleast another couple years.I really think Kobe is gonna get sick of basketball in a couple years.Hes been doing it all his life.Hes been in the nba for 7 years already.Hes already done everything he wanted to do.
Anways is kobe that old already people are sick of him and his talent to already go naming someone else kobe.

Hmm I wonder and am really looking forward to see if kobe improves next year and if this lebron james is really so amazing!

What do ya think?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

That would be dissapointing if he was the next Kobe Bryant. I think he will be MUCH better than that


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> That would be dissapointing if he was the next Kobe Bryant. I think he will be MUCH better than that


oh, man...lol...i can't find even find the words to reply to that one... 

um, weren't critics calling harold miner "baby jordan" before jordan retired or am i just getting history confused?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Something Kobe hasn't done yet: MVP


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> Something Kobe hasn't done yet: MVP


And as long as he's playing with Shaq, he never will, either


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

3 points

1. MVPs are worthless unless you're a selfish player (like Jordan). Only Championships matter. Kobe has 3 at age 23. Jordan didn't even make the finals until age 28.

2. Lebron James is not the next Minor, don't worry about that. He will be better than McGrady but not as good as Kobe.

3. When a player's a senior in hs, you can make a pretty dern good prediction of where he will end up in the NBA. Heck, you can make a decent prediction when a kid is in 8th grade.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

Kenny Anderson and Pearl Washington were going to be the next gods too. Anderson has had a decent career, but that is it.

Showing you can't always tell by 8th grade or high school stuff.

Remember, MJ didn't make varsity until his junior year.

That said, Lebron might be great. It depends on how he develops


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i only mentioned minor because beutifulkobe said 



> This irks me, kobe is only 24 and already they are calling lebron the next kobe bryant.People didnt look for the next mj or larry bird till after they retired.


but i think that minor was called "baby jordan" before jordan retired.

and dr.j, you're right...some people's talents are spotted early (like jason kidd's name was heard of when he was only in the 8th grade) while others show their talent late (as you mentioned with jordan).


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bballx.com *
> 3 points
> 
> 1. MVPs are worthless unless you're a selfish player (like Jordan). Only Championships matter. Kobe has 3 at age 23. Jordan didn't even make the finals until age 28.
> ...


1. Kobe at age 23 has been in the league for 6 years. Jordan at age 23 was in his 2nd year. Jordan was a ball-hog? At age 23 Jordan took 18.2 shots per game. At age 23 Kobe took 19.96 shots per game. So who's hogging what? In Jordan's 5 MVP seasons he averaged 4.8 assits per game. Kobe's career assist average is 3.8, granted he didn't get a lot of playing time his first few years. However, comparing Kobe to Jordan or saying Jordan was selfish, is a ludicrous claim.

2. LeBron hasn't done anything in the NBA. There have been plenty of highly touted HS players that have become complete busts.

3. I agree with this point. However, the exceptions to the rule make it pointless to make assumptions about what LeBron will become.


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> 1. Kobe at age 23 has been in the league for 6 years. Jordan at age 23 was in his 2nd year. Jordan was a ball-hog? At age 23 Jordan took 18.2 shots per game. At age 23 Kobe took 19.96 shots per game. So who's hogging what? In Jordan's 5 MVP seasons he averaged 4.8 assits per game. Kobe's career assist average is 3.8, granted he didn't get a lot of playing time his first few years. However, comparing Kobe to Jordan or saying Jordan was selfish, is a ludicrous claim.
> ...


1. No, calling Jordan selfish is an entirely valid claim. I like the way you twist the truth, that will serve you well in life. Jordan only played 18 games in 1985-86 and only played 25 minutes a game. Naturally, he averaged less shots that year. In 86-87, Jordan averaged 27.79 shots per game! Jordan averaged more shot attempts per game during his career than any other player - ever!

Also, Jordan could have declared for the NBA draft at 18, just like Kobe. Only Jordan wasn't as good as Kobe at 18, probably wouldn't have been drafted at 18. Kobe is also superior to Jordan at age 23. 3 Championships is the only Kobe stat that I really care about, as I am a lifelong Lakers fan.

2. If James stays healthy, there is 0.0% chance that he won't get 20 ppg 4 years from now - probably more like 25-30 ppg. I doubted Jermaine O'Neal a bit. I even doubted McGrady would ever be this good. However, Lebron has much more talent that those guys. He just has the all-around skills that can't fail in the NBA after a few years of NBA development.

But you're entitled to your opinion! I don't like the way Lebron has been signing his autos "King James" lately. That's probably the only thing that can stop him right there, arrogance and complacency. Jordan and Kobe have the mind that makes them legendary. We'll have to see if Lebron ever develops their psyche.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

You make a valid point, but again, shots per game doen't tell the whole story. If Kobe was without Shaq, his shots per game would rise to near Jordan's level. Jordan has also averaged 8apg in a season, which isn't the total of a selfish player.

Kobe winning 3 championships is cool, I'm happy for him. It's the only stat you care about? If it is then I will never convince you of anything and I won't waste my time. Try taking that argument to any credible basketball mind on the planet; you won't get far. 

Again, any prediction on James' statistics is merely an assumption. He could be good. We shall see.....


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

It's not the only stat I want to have knowledge of. However, it's the only one that I hope for. Ppg, rpg, etc are just details. When the year is over, the only thing I want is a Lakers championship.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bballx.com *
> It's not the only stat I want to have knowledge of. However, it's the only one that I hope for. Ppg, rpg, etc are just details. When the year is over, the only thing I want is a Lakers championship.


I understand your point, but Jordan was a great player. I don't like when people slight his accomplishments, much like people don't like when I slight Kobe... LOL


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

KC whats the point of you coming to the lakers board if you are a kings fan and probably a fan of any other team except the lakers.
You never have anything complimentary to say about any of the players especially shaq and kobe.So why come here?
Do you get a kick out of dissing the lakers any chance you get?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *beautifulkobe *
> KC whats the point of you coming to the lakers board if you are a kings fan and probably a fan of any other team except the lakers.
> You never have anything complimentary to say about any of the players especially shaq and kobe.So why come here?
> Do you get a kick out of dissing the lakers any chance you get?


Where did I "diss" the Lakers in this thread?


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Im talking in generally here.By the way have you always hated the 2000 lakers?When did this hate start?Was it before or after they won their first championship?Could you also give some logical reasons why you hate them just curious


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, if it is in general then you can ask me via PM since it has nothing to do with the topic at hand.... Thanks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

beautifulkobe please try to remember that anyone has the right to post here as long as they post about the Lakers and follow the rules. Whether or not he hates the Lakers have nothing to do with his comments in this thread. Lets continue the great disscussion.

As for the topic, I have never seen Lebron James play and never pass judgement on a player I have no first-hand knowledge of.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bballx.com *
> 
> 
> 1. I like the way you twist the truth, that will serve you well in life.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

But I agree with you about James and his arrogance-I haven't seen him play-but I already don't like his attitude.


----------



## bUlls2322 (Jul 15, 2002)

for all of you dissing jordan, you all are pointing out the begining of his career. if you look towards the end of it he was more of a team player. I mean look at the 96 finals. who took the winning shot? steve kerr. jordan could have been selffish and tried to make a game winner but he and the rest of the team let kerr take. and i bet all of you are going to point out the 98 finals saying he took the shot then. but there was no point passing it because the play worked in his favor so perfectly that there was no point not taking his so called "last shot"

-bUlls fan 4-life


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bUlls2322 *
> for all of you dissing jordan, you all are pointing out the begining of his career. if you look towards the end of it he was more of a team player. I mean look at the 96 finals. who took the winning shot? steve kerr. jordan could have been selffish and tried to make a game winner but he and the rest of the team let kerr take. and i bet all of you are going to point out the 98 finals saying he took the shot then. but there was no point passing it because the play worked in his favor so perfectly that there was no point not taking his so called "last shot"
> 
> -bUlls fan 4-life



more like "last charge" or "last pushoff" :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> 
> 
> more like "last charge" or "last pushoff" :laugh:


Yep, he pushed down Bryon Russell, but what can you do?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bballx.com *
> Only Championships matter. Kobe has 3 at age 23. Jordan didn't even make the finals until age 28.


Mark Madsen has two championships by the age of 26... that's also more than Jordan. Does that mean he's a better player?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

First off why does saying Kobe's great irritate Jordan fans, people you can like Kobe and Mj face it by the time Kobe stops playing he'll probably own all of Jordans records but what does that prove very little, Kareem is the alltime leading scorer but Jordan by many is considered the greatest(i consider magic the greatest for the record),by stats alone that's irrational, so when Jordan fans qoute all these stats keep that in mind, I love Kobe's game and I think we are watching one of the alltime greats, but I give Jordan the slight nod in greatness just based on pure talent nothing statistical Jordan in my opinion is stronger physically and slightly faster in the open court and getting to the hole, but mentally they are exatly the same same strong work ethic and same strong will to win ,kobe's a better ball handler Jordan has bigger hands using ball fakes and push offs to get free, But Jordan fans the gap is close between Kobe and Jordan REAL CLOSE but that sholudn't detract from Jordans greatness ,because of Jordan there is Kobe just like because of Dr.J there was Jordan, 

I've seen Lebron play in person and the kid is phenominal ,He's stronger than Kobe's was at that age and much bigger than Jordan is I venture to say that he could grow to be 6'9or 10'. Great hops great ball handler but his on court demeaner is more like Mcgrady's is too laid back defensively for my taste ,needs to be more focused ,He'll be a great player in the NBA one day you can really see it but as good as Kobe and Jordan I don'know based on what I've seen probably not it's based on the mental part not physical part could be more like TMac


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BBallFan *
> 
> 
> Mark Madsen has two championships by the age of 26... that's also more than Jordan.Does that mean he's a better player?


No, but all things being equal, a player with 3 championships is better than a player with none. All things aren't equal with Madsen and Jordan. Kobe and Jordan is debatable.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Grant Hill, Harold Miner, Jerry Stackhouse, Penny Hardaway where all called "The Next Jordan". I think LeBron will be a great player in the NBA. He proved he can play with NBA caliber players when he practiced with the Cavs. John Lucas came away impressed by James and Lucas knows a few things about HS players, ie Kobe Bryant.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*disappointing?*

what is dissapointing about kobe?

by age 23, kobe has:
3 rings
1 allstar MVP
countless allstar apperances
1 slam dunk championship
all defensive awards
all nba awards
a rookie game record
he is the youngest player to ever play in the NBA
and the youngest to start in an allstar game
etc
etc
etc.....

In other words, Don't hate. Even an idiot such as yourself know that there is nothing dissapointing about Kobe.


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

....but Lebron is so much more athletic than those guys.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bballx.com *
> ....but Lebron is so much more athletic than those guys.


Is he? Miner was VERY VERY athletic. That was probably his only real strength. Stackhouse and Penny were also very athletic as well.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bballx.com *
> 
> 
> No, but all things being equal, a player with 3 championships is better than a player with none. All things aren't equal with Madsen and Jordan. Kobe and Jordan is debatable.


No, all things won't ever be equal with Kobe and Jordan until Shaq retires. You can't credit Kobe for winning 3 championships when he's got the most dominant player in the league on his team.


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

There is no way that the Lakers would have won any of the recent 3-peat Championships if Kobe hadn't been on the team. He was money in almost every single big game. He often hit the 2 or 3 big shots that put Horry or Shaq in position to close the door. Anyway, most of the games were not close enough to have to worry about the last minutes because of Kobe and Shaq.

Yes, Kobe gets as much credit for these 3 Championships as Jordan gets for his. In fact, Jordan spited many of the players around him which is probably why he could never get past his team-oriented 80s rivals. Could the Bulls have won without Jordan? Certainly not, they would be the team they were when they were elimated 4-2 by the 1994 Knicks. Could LA have won without Kobe? Certainly not, they would just be the same team they were from 96-99 when Kobe wasn't as good. Is there such thing as being credited with a percentage of a Championship? Certainly Not.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This argument is pure lunacy. Comparing Kobe to Jordan or giving him the same credit is, well, put it this way: It won't get you far.....


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Is he? Miner was VERY VERY athletic. That was probably his only real strength. Stackhouse and Penny were also very athletic as well.


Maybe not, but Minor was relatively small and bulky. Stackhouse and Penny were explosive by Lebron is more explosive. Lebron has the same slashing, body-contortion ability like Kobe. 

Stack and Penny weren't as developed at Lebron's current stage in my opinion. Granted, I only saw them play in college and they weren't even as good then in my view.


----------



## bballx.com (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> This argument is pure lunacy. Comparing Kobe to Jordan or giving him the same credit is, well, put it this way: It won't get you far.....


Most of you have been conditioned to believe this and that about Jordan your entire lives by the media, NBA, shoe companies, and general idiot sportswriters. I love it that Kobe will surpass Jordan by a long shot. I can't wait to see the reaction of the same media members. 

Dan Patrick is already showing his jealousy as are many others. I have been pointing out Jordan's flaws for 15+ years now. It's easy because he is such as easy target. He was a great athlete who had an ability to get off insane amounts of shots and work the media to perfection. That has won him undying devotion of many who will never be convinced even after Kobe has 10 rings. They'll always bring up some subjective argument or respond simply "No, MJ's better. I just know it. I've heard it so many times."


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Part of it is because Jordan was the ACTUAL leader of his team. Kobe is the "Scottie Pippen" for his team.... I am convinced that I will not convince you otherwise, though. Just like you WILL NEVER convince me that Kobe is equal or better than Jordan.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe is not scottie pippen.Dont even compare kobe to scottie.Kobe is so much better then him or he ever was.I totally agree with bballx.com the lakers would not have one championship without kobe.If they didnt have kobe this year how would they get by the spurs ,portland etc.Kobe is a huge part of the laker team and why they have won three championships.
I dont give a crap what you say about kobe and how much you hate that hes compared to jordan 24/7 for 4 years already.

The fact of the matter is and whether you want to belive it or not or how you think kobe is so overrated kobe will surpass jordan and be one the of the greats of all time when its all said and done.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *beautifulkobe *
> I dont give a crap what you say about kobe


You obviously *do*, beutifulkobe. Guys, everyone is entitled to have his/her opinion and not everyone is a Lakerfan. I know a lot of you get riled by certain antilaker posts but please don't make it personal. Just respond to the posts without attacking the poster. There will be times when a poster is here just to rile you up and if you let them do it, you let them win. I am not talking about anyone in particular, BTW. Thanks.


----------



## bUlls2322 (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *beautifulkobe *
> Kobe is not scottie pippen.Dont even compare kobe to scottie.Kobe is so much better then him or he ever was.I totally agree with bballx.com the lakers would not have one championship without kobe.If they didnt have kobe this year how would they get by the spurs ,portland etc.Kobe is a huge part of the laker team and why they have won three championships.
> I dont give a crap what you say about kobe and how much you hate that hes compared to jordan 24/7 for 4 years already.
> 
> The fact of the matter is and whether you want to belive it or not or how you think kobe is so overrated kobe will surpass jordan and be one the of the greats of all time when its all said and done.


He wasn't comparin pippen and kobe. what he is saying is he is like pippen because both were not the leader of the team but the second best player. But you are right, comparing pippen to kobe is just plain wrong. but anyways i think the lakers could win championships w/o kobe. as long as they had a an ok sg they would. since shaq is unstoppable they could still win championships. they would just have to work a lot harder to make the finals.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

I think Kobe is great. He is the best all around player in the league and when all is said and done he will be considered one of the all time greats maybe as good as anybody but Mike. Michael Jordan is clearly supperior. Along with Tiger, and Lance Armstrong he is the best winner in sports. Wiith Kobe you get chills because some times like thos years playoffs he looks so alike to MJ. He is the closest thing in bbasketball but he is not that close.
Otherwise I agree with you Beutifulkobe he isn't like Scottie Pippen, because even though he isn't the best laker he is the team captain and leader which Scottie never was for the Bulls ansd in the fourth quarter Kobes the big dawg.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Kobe is not Pippen, and their rules for their teams arent similiar but the weight of contribution of them for their teams are the same.


Let's take a look here:

Lakers:
Shaq gives: Interior defense, scoring, double triple teams.
Kobe gives: Clutch scoring, able to creat his own shot from outside and distributor.


Bulls:
Pippen gives: Roaming defense (just as effective as Shaq's interior defense), distributor.
Jordan gives: Scoring, clucth scoring, double and triple teams.

Although Kobe and Pippen arent giving the same type of contributions to thier team, but the weight of them are just the same.

Jordan and Shaq clearly got the heavy credit while Pippen and Kobe are just the sidekicks here imo.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*You can not compare Kobe and MJ*

Their situations were totally different. Kobe came in not having to be the savior. He also had a monster inside that really helps a lot. I still feel Kobe has to win a championship without Shaq for me to consider him anywhere near Jordan. 

I'm just going to say this, if Jordan had a monster in the middle at the begginning of his career, he would have won much more championships. You cannot discredit Shaq on the court. He makes the Lakers go round.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Who was the first option on the Bulls championship teams? Jordan. Who's the first option on the Lakers championship teams? Shaq.

Jordan won his first championship in his 7th season. Shaq won his first championship in his 8th season.

That argument has no credibility whatsoever. Kobe has not led his team to the championship, Shaq has. Yes, Kobe has contributed <b>greatly</b> to the championship run, but he's not the first option on the team, Shaq is. If you want to use the argument "Kobe has 3 rings in 7 seasons", don't compare it to Jordan, who only got his first in his 7th season, and had none at 23, while Kobe has 3. You can't compare that because they both played different roles. A better comparison would be Kobe to Scottie Pippen, who won his 3rd championship in his 6th season in the NBA.


----------



## QBF (Jul 22, 2002)

Actually, the comparison with Pippen is the most appropriate one for Kobe at this stage of his career. He is the second fiddle, and he plays the same role for Jackson's Lakers that Pippen played for Jackson's Bulls. Pippen was the primary ball-handler and play-maker on offense for the Bulls, which is just what Kobe does for the Lakers today. Pippen would also guard the other team's best scorer or ball-handler, which is what Kobe now does.

When Pippen ran the Bulls for a year in 1993-94, the Bulls won 55 games (the Lakers have won 58 and 59 the last two years with Shaq and Kobe), took the Eastern Conference champion Knicks to seven games, and would have won the series and wound up in the NBA Finals except for a blown call by referee Hugh Hollins at the end of Game 5 that gave Hubert Davis three free throws with no time remaining. Pippen was MVP of the All-Star game, he came in second in the league MVP voting to David Robinson, and his ability to elevate his teammates' games got Horace Grant and B.J. Armstrong into the All-Star Game.

If you compare Pippen's eight years between the Bulls' first and last NBA titles with Kobe's three years from the Lakers' three titles, you will see that, in less minutes, Pippen had a higher field goal percentage, a higher three-point field goal percentae, averaged more offensive, defensive and total rebounds, averaged more assists, steals, and blocked shots, and committed less turnovers and less fouls than Kobe. Kobe scored more points and had a higher free throw percentage. Kobe was the better clutch shooter, while Pippen was the better clutch defender.

Kobe has won nothing without Shaq, as Pippen won nothing without Michael, and Kobe also has a little ways to go as a second fiddle to catch Pippen before we can even start thinking about putting him in Jordan's class.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Great post, QBF! 

You know, whenever I see a Kobe thread, I always say the same thing on it...and not one anti-Kobe poster out there can ever contest it.

And that is this:

When all is said and done, and Kobe has retired after a *LONG* career (we are realistically looking at 20 years, at least), Kobe will be the scoring leader of all time.

Kobe-haters don't even want to see that...but it's all there, for all to see. Sure, Karl Malone will probably beat out Abdul-Jabbar in the next couple of seasons, but his record is already broken — 15 years hence.

And Kobe will probably have ten titles by then, if not more...they may not all be with the Lakers, either...but he will be the all-time scoring leader when all is said and done.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I just checked: 8,197 points. 23 years old.

Unbelievable!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Exactly, I think he could play in the league until he's 38 or 39 years old. That means that his career in the NBA could be 21 or 22 years long! He'll be 2 or 3 thousand points ahead of everyone, by the time he retires!:yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

There seems to be too many people (Kobe-haters) that don't see the obvious like it or not we're all watching one of the alltime greats, he hasall the requisite charecteristics of a great player which even they can't deny, I really don't think Kobe's career will last long enough to maybe break all of those records ,based on a couple of factors I think at some point his body will break down consider he'll probably be on a team that plays well into May and June, he's already much younger because he skipped college so his body will have tons more mileage than your average player say 32-35 yrs old, and plus he's a smart guy with varying interest after 9 or 10 rings he may just pick up and do something else, although he may not have that alltime leading scorer tag just like Jordan he won't need it his rep will be cemented with 30,000 + points,and several rings. 

I've seen Lebron play he'll be a tremendous player I don't really compare him to Jordan he's much more unselfish than that more like a cross between Magic and Michael plus this is a big kid he could be 6'9 or so in a couple of years much more unselfish a ballplayer than either Kobe or Mike, delights in making a pass as much as making a bucket .


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bUlls2322 *
> 
> 
> He wasn't comparin pippen and kobe. what he is saying is he is like pippen because both were not the leader of the team but the second best player. But you are right, comparing pippen to kobe is just plain wrong. but anyways i think the lakers could win championships w/o kobe. as long as they had a an ok sg they would. since shaq is unstoppable they could still win championships. they would just have to work a lot harder to make the finals.


but they BARELY won, by the slightest of margins, in both '00 and '02, with kobe being a big reason they pulled it out both times. why is it assumed they would have won with someone else (an ok sg even)? the other year was '01, and instead of wondering if they would have won that year, we should be pretty impressed that they were able to go 15-1, with kobe again being a HUGE reason.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

as for james, he is certainly more highly touted at this stage than almost anyone else has been. certainly more than minor, penny, hill, stack. this guys right there with lloyd daniels and felipe lopez!!! j/k.

james has quite a buzz, and the fact that he probably would have been the #1 pick as a hs junior speaks pretty loud about how good he's expected to be. he's far ahead of almost any other hs kid has been. his buzz is usually reserved for big guys like zo, ewing, alcindor. 

harold minor was baby jordan because of his jumping and dunking ability. he wasn't that high a draft pick (12th), because he wasn't expected to be the next jordan. he wasn't a mcdonald's all-american (neither was penny).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> Something Kobe hasn't done yet: MVP


Something the Warriors haven't done yet...win, ever:laugh: 
You expect him to win MVP when he's only 24, come on!


----------

